# any one have a picture of an audi FOX



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

Someone is telling me about an audi fox i have never seen one so i was wonderinga can any oen supply a pic please.


----------



## desmo888 (Oct 21, 2003)

Search it out on the web. I had one, my dad had several. Basically the same as the VW fox but older and 4 rings...


----------



## desmo888 (Oct 21, 2003)

http://www.iansrealm.springros...i.htm


----------



## cornfarmer (Apr 15, 2001)

*Re: (desmo888)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1074124


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (ujaku)*


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Fox (duandcc)*

Bah! Let's get some real pics in here








The early models had either single (7") or dual (5-3/4") headlights, late Euro models hade square aero lights with wrap.around turn signals.
Btw, have a look at http://www.typ82.info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (click on "Bilder")
Heres some Foxes
















































And some Audi 80s.


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Fox (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_










Audi was once affordable!?!?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Fox (yumyjagermiester)*

Very! The 5+5 sold for under $12,000 and it was the upscale 4000 back then...


----------



## dubb (Sep 14, 2001)

*Re: Fox (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_Very! The 5+5 sold for under $12,000 and it was the upscale 4000 back then...

$12,000 was not that cheap back then........


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Fox (dubb)*

It was cheaper than the BMW 3 series by a couple thousand and it was faster than the 6 cylinder 3 series, but used the same amount of gas as the 4... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Fox (duandcc)*

Awesome!!!
While looking through this thread one of my techs at work pulled out the factory repair manual for the '73 Fox.


----------



## illusionsnismo (Apr 9, 2003)

when my parents bought my 82 4000 they paid 12,860 or something real close to that. at the time a cutlass supreme was about 9 grand (for price comparison)
eric


----------



## cornfarmer (Apr 15, 2001)

if anyone wants an Audi Fox near South Dakota, you should check out this one for sale http://www.audifans.com/market...=cars


----------

